# A couple recent pens ....



## Jerry B (Jun 6, 2015)

hey all, been slacking off on turning ... too busy cleaning shop of unused wood that I've been storing for years
especially pieces I know I will never use ....
that and trying some pyro work on an in-progress bowl I'm making .....

all pen kits from Signature Pen Supply (except the Stylus pens)

Jr Aaron Rollerball, Black Titanium pen finish, Maple Burl, stabilized and dyed Bordeaux











Jr George Rollerball/Fountain Combo, Antique Brass pen parts, Stabilized Spalted Maple (aged at approximately 428 year sold), my personal finish on the wood ...











and a couple Stylus tipped Zodiac pens

stabilized triple dyed Spalted Tamarind:



Maple Burl, stabilized and double dyed yellow & green (lightly dyed)




Spalted Maple, stabilized and double dyed- red & blue (lightly dyed)




and lastly, stabilized Mesquite Burl




C&C welcome :-)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Patrude (Jun 6, 2015)

All nicely done with a superb finish. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2015)

All beauties. But that double-dyed is triple cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 6, 2015)

Those are some great looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks guys for the comments/compliments


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

Great looking pens and stylus. My fav of this group is the spalted maple fountain pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2015)

Very good looking pens and a great assortment!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Great looking pens and stylus. My fav of this group is the spalted maple fountain pen.



Thanks guys, and I agree Tom, that Spalted Maple is my favorite too


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

Jerry - Fantastic looking group. I have to agree with you and Tom. The maple is a clear winner for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2015)

A bunch of beauties! Thanks for sharing. Do you dye and stabilize your own blanks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank You Scott & Barry
Yes Barry I do, except for the triple dyed Spalted Tamarind, that I got from a Facebook group
Best I do is single dye, and double dye, and I tend to go lighter, just enough to accent the grain, not over-power it ;-)


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like some well done Fit, Form and Finish on some great looking timbers.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

